# Sony VGN-CR353 windows 7 64 bit problem



## Tarun (Mar 13, 2012)

hi guys i just got a old Song Vaio CR353 and it had 4GB RAM in it i guess my friend how gifted my had upgraded or added another 2GB RAM in it now coming to the main problem i have heard alot about people facing problem with win 7 and CR 353 and especially win 7 x64 which i have installed in my laptop as it has 4GB RAM in it  now here are the problem i face

the webcam is not working 
the battery gets low very often (i even hear that the battery does not support win 7 )
and I M NOT GETTING ANY DRIVER FROM THE SONY OFFICIAL SITE 
can you guys suggest me the best OS and/or a solution for it plss
thanx in advance 
*edit*
one more thing my Graphic card was only 128mb VRAM but i can extend it upto 256Mb and by doing this it will take up 128Mb on my system RAM is it possible


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 13, 2012)

Try a software called drivereasy for driver. Yes its possible to increase from bios.


----------



## Tarun (Mar 14, 2012)

but there is not option in the BIOS i searched the whole bios only are for booting thats it  and about drivers i got the cam working i installed the windows XP chitpset drivers and it is working perfectly now only thing m concerned about is the GPu memory  and the battery how can i know that it in really not working i mean not working for long time or is it the Win 7 which making a problem ???


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 18, 2012)

Tarun said:


> I M NOT GETTING ANY DRIVER FROM THE SONY OFFICIAL SITE



Learn to google before blaming. Here's your official driver link - Original Drivers for VGN-CR3 Series : Download : Sony Asia Pacific

And people you must also google before suggesting blah blah.
Closing


----------

